
An interactive guide to XSS attacks - feross
https://victorzhou.com/blog/xss/
======
diablo1
Would be interesting to see how many of these attacks could be mitigated with
CSP[0]

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/CSP](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTTP/CSP)

